# lake tanganyika setup



## johngil (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I'n new to CF, and was lucky to find it! I was a cichlid enthusiast approx 20 yrs ago, and have been out of the hobby until now. A friend of mine at work is giving me a 100 gal lexan tank. I know alot has changed in the past 20 yrs., so my knowledge and methods are probably dated. I've always wanted an african tank, and have narrowed my choice to lake tanganyika cichlids. Guy's whatever advice you can give me is much appreciated. As far as filters, lighting, compatibile fish, substrate (probably pool filter sand). I will be taking pic's throught this build and posting it here. Thanks in advance for all your help.. Oh, also are you guys using RO water? Or tap water and than buffers?

Johngil


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

You can get lots of specific answers in these forums, but check out these sections of the Library if you haven't done so already:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... p_list.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l ... iverse.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_75g.php
(75 is the biggest 'cookie cutter' recipe on the site.)

Good luck!

kevin


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

here is my set up.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=196629


----------



## johngil (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for the info ridley.. I don't know how I missed those sections.. :zz:

Wow, that's a beautiful tank! What kind of filtration are you using?


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks

The tanks uses a 50 gallon sump with a in-line Aquarium Pump (1100 GPH @ 1' of Head).


----------

